# بواسطة هذه المعلومة لن تحتاج الى تنصيب الويندوز من جديد



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE][SIZE=+2] اصلح ويندوز اكس بى فى ثوانى[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+2]

[/SIZE][SIZE=+2] الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات[/SIZE]

 لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذه الطريقه


 كل ما تفعله الاتى
​[SIZE=+2] 
[/SIZE][SIZE=+2] start / إبدأ[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=+2] run / تشغيل


[/SIZE][SIZE=+2] اكتب الامر[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+2] sfc /scannow[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+2] وادخل اسطوانه Win XP فى السى دى روم[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+2] واترك الجهاز[/SIZE]*​[SIZE=+2] 

[/SIZE][SIZE=+2] الذى يتم فى هذا الامر هو الاتي[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+2] اولا : يقوم بحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+2] 
[/SIZE][SIZE=+2] *ثانيا :* 

[/SIZE][SIZE=+2]اي ملف ناقص فى اانظام يتم عمل نسخة له من الاسطوانه ووضعه[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=+2] فى النظام وبذلك يكون عندك الويندوز شغال 100% [/SIZE]



[SIZE=+2] *هذه اقوى طريقة لتسريع الجهاز وتخفيفة*[/SIZE]*
 بإزاله اشياء غير ضرورية فى الويندوز*
​[SIZE=+2]

[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+2]مجربة ومية مية [/SIZE]*​


----------



## Messias (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا مورا على المعلومه ربنا يباركك و بخصوص عدم تنصيب ويندوز من جديد ممكن باستخدام بنامج برتيشن جوست بعد ماتحملى كل البرامج على الويندوز تحطى اسطوانه البرنامج و تعملى نسخه على الهارد من بارتيشن السى و لو الويندوز وقع فى دقايق هاترجعيه بنفس البرنامج باك اب لان الطريقه اللى قولتيا مش هاتنفع لما ملف من ملفات الويندوز الأساسيه يبوظ بفعلا لانه اساسا الويندوز مش هايفتح بس مشكله ان برنامج النورتون جوست مش بيشتغل على البروسيسور amd عندك حل للمشكله دى ببرنامج مناسب تانى شببه عشان محتاجه ؟


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2010)

انا برأي في هي الحالة رجع الويندوز  من خلال system restore


----------



## Messias (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على ردك مورا و لكن صعب كدا بمجرد تلف ملف فى الويندوز من ملفات الدرايف مش هايفتح اساسا الويندوز هايقول ان الملف ناقص و مش هايفتح السيف مود او اى حاجه الى ممكن لو عليه حجات مهمه باستخدام اسطوانة ويندوز بورتابول و تكون هناك نسخه من الملفات بتاعت الدرايف على الجهاز هناخد نسخه و نحطها مكان التانيه على طول و هايفتح الويندوز


----------



## رانا (28 يناير 2010)

هاجرررررررررررررررب


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يناير 2010)

اوكيه ورديلنا خبر


----------



## hjjgki (6 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## evramman (13 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومة الجامدة  دي 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 فبراير 2010)

مرسي يا مورا


----------



## christin (13 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات​*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا مورا

على المعلومة الجميلة دى

هجربها واقوللك​


----------

